

Friends of WikiLeaks (Facebook for Revolutionaries) - some1else
http://wlfriends.org

======
zitterbewegung
Is this a joke? Oh, lets go sign up for something where we put all of our
information on a centralized website where governments can easily find it? Its
not like those governments aren't going to actively try to either infiltrate
or monitor us through this website. This seems like a horrible idea.

~~~
jackolas
It's built as an affinity group builder. You're the one doing the networking,
not the website. It only shares your information in a small group, not en
masse. It's very smart really, building webs of trust.

~~~
acabal
There's still the risk of the government getting their hands on the actual
servers and getting the data from there. They managed to do it to Mega Upload,
and they were based in HK/NZ. (Though obviously the cases are very different.)
While it may sound tin-foil-hattish to say this, the US government has
demonstrated through Assange's legal persecution that they see WikiLeaks as an
enemy, and I can easily see them trying to infiltrate the servers or even
seize them outright on some cooked-up charge. Not to mention all the other
governments out there who would love to have a list of names of
revolutionaries.

~~~
Andrew_Quentin
If you've got nothing to hide, you've got nothing to fear. Supporting
Wikileaks is not illegal. Freedom of speech still exists. The rule of law is
still supreme. Stop being paranoid. Otherwise your paranoia will become
reality.

~~~
Permit
I'm not one for tinfoil hats either, but I don't think it's so simple. There
are a number of individuals who are detained on suspicion alone.

The example that jumps to mind for me would be:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maher_Arar> He was a Canadian citizen, detained
in the United States, and deported to Syria where he was tortured.

~~~
Andrew_Quentin
I guess you missed the bit where it says: "He received C$10.5 million and
prime minister Stephen Harper formally apologized to Arar for Canada's role in
his "terrible ordeal" .[9][10]"

Sure, money doesn't necessarily negate a wrong completely, but this case is a
good example to illustrate that the rule of law is supreme.

Moreover, I think there is a massive difference between Alquaeda related
suspicions, etc, and other activities. I think they are considered to be enemy
soldiers, therefore different standards apply.

The ultimate point is, you shouldn't be scared from your own government. You
live in a country where the rule of law reigns supreme and your freedom is
protected by the constitution. No need to self-censor, or be paranoid.

~~~
spin
Awarded by the Canadian govt, not the U.S. The United States still admits no
wrong-doing.

According to the linked article, "The Syrian government now says that Arar is
'completely innocent.'" (And as you say, the Canadian govt apologized and
awarded him damages.) And yet he still has not had his day in a U.S. court,
which is the jurisdiction that violated his human rights.

The United States govt can decide to have you tortured for a year, based on
suspicion alone (no trial, no judge, no lawyer), and then afterwords, you
cannot even complain in a U.S. courtroom about your mis-treatment.

EDIT: my bad, it looks like the US Court of Appeals actually heard the case in
2008. And then dismissed it.

